# Getting bees



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

So i got complete hive, i repainted it it has frame and stuff, so i got hive because that in my village house is lots of flowers and almost all bees of neighboors coming to us, so i thinked why i should not i have bees... so question is, if i will place hive in garden and make good conditions (lots of flowers around hive and water containers) when bees will found it they will make new home there right? i heared about that but not sure, is it right? and how many time it can take? thanks for reading, question is little bit odd but please answer .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Yes, if you offer a home for bees that they find attractive a swarm of bees might just move in. You may be able to improve the chances of this happening if you can put a few drops of lemongrass oil in the hive, and/or old comb. 

If you have a way to do so, I would try to get the box (called a swarm trap here) up higher than a hive normally would be. My swarm traps are about 7 feet of the ground where I can find a tree or other object to support them.

The more swarm traps you can place, the better chances you have of getting a swarm. Traps do not have to be the same quality of materials as a permanent hive. In some cases even a waxed cardboard box is suitable for a swarm trap. After the bees have moved in, they can be moved to the permanent hive.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

What you are talking about is called catching a swarm. It happens a lot, but conditions need to be such that the bees find your hive attractive to them. 

One thing they like is the sent of brood from bees that lived there previously. Does your hive have some old honey comb that the former queen has used to lay eggs and raise brood in? That will help. It also helps, but may not be necessary, if the trap (your hive) is located some distance off the ground. About 10 feet is good.

Good luck!


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hm thanks for answers!  but i dont get one thing, by trap you guys mean another... thing...? or trap is just empty hive which i want to fill with bees? i mean i have only one hive neighboors given me it has frames and stuff, will be any problem if i will just follow reccomendations and use hive as trap..? so i will place hive at bunch of flower field (there is lots of worker bees flying around) also hive is newly painted on light blue, it will be effective right? im too new so im confused .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

For us, a "trap" is a box that may not be in a permanent place, and may be a different size than a permanent hive, intended to catch a swarm. Traps are anything that has an enclosed dark space, but it is much better to be able to put frames in the trap.

You might want to read some of the threads about "swarm traps" in the "Swarms, Trap-out and Cutouts" forum. Here's an interesting one:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...s-Odfrank-Swarm-Trap-Models-2013-year-model-1


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

oh , so what im supposed to do? i dont have any other boxes/hives, why cant usual hive work?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Usual hive can work. But there is no guarantee. Chances are improved by location and smell of previously used comb.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Nick1111 said:


> oh , so what im supposed to do? i dont have any other boxes/hives, why cant usual hive work?


The usual hive will work well.As others have said,try to place it 2 to 3 meters off the ground.
A few drops of lemon grass oil work well as a lure,or,if you don't have that try some pieces of the herb lemon grass.


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok thanks for answers. but i need to know (if its possibe to answer) when swarm will get in there, in what time? and also, i only have hive, what else i need to start beekeeping?


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Nick

Put a little honey in the hive box. Maybe bees will move in. But, better to tell people you are looking for a swarm, like this. Get any cardboard box and shake bees into it, then shake the bees into your hive.

You can never know when swarm will come. Might be tomorrow, might be never. It's nature, not train schedule 

Easiest way for you is to find a beekeeper, buy some frames of bees from him. 

All you need is a smoker and a protective face veil.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> when swarm will get in there, in what time?

Maybe never.  Its a lot like fishing! You can set up bait, set trap, set hook, and maybe never catch anything.

>  i only have hive, what else i need to start beekeeping?

A veil so you don't get stung in the head would be good to get. And a smoker, too. Most other stuff you can probably have already have or can find for free somewhere. See if you can find or make another hive body. Two is much better than one.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

I just want to say GOOD LUCK, and I think your "accent" is cute! 




Nick1111 said:


> So i got complete hive, i repainted it it has frame and stuff, so i got hive because that in my village house is lots of flowers and almost all bees of neighboors coming to us, so i thinked why i should not i have bees... so question is, if i will place hive in garden and make good conditions (lots of flowers around hive and water containers) when bees will found it they will make new home there right? i heared about that but not sure, is it right? and how many time it can take? thanks for reading, question is little bit odd but please answer .


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, almost forgot. You also need a hive tool. That will help a lot to move the frames inside the hive. It is hard to
check your bees without one. Propolis is too strong for my hands to pry out the frames.
If you wait all season and not able to catch a swarm then it is a waste of time. But if you are lucky you might get one. Because we do not know how many beekeepers in your area. Or the wild swarm bees there.
Two frame of worker bees with a good queen will get you started fine. You have to feed them syrup and pollen too. So they will grow faster and not go hungry until they can bring in pollen and nectar for the hive.


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

How aggresive are most of bees? im going to place hive near my corn planting lines (like 4-8 m away) it will be ok? bees will not bother me in garden? (i mean by attack)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> How aggresive are most of bees?

That is a difficult question to answer from thousands of miles away. Here there are different families of bees, and they vary in how aggressive they are. 

The best answer to your question would be to find some local beekeepers. Since you were gifted a hive body, there must be beekeepers around somewhere.

If you can't find any local beekeepers, maybe someone connected with this event could point you in the right direction:
http://www.caucasusbusiness.net/events/festival-tea-and-honey


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Nick1111 said:


> How aggresive are most of bees? im going to place hive near my corn planting lines (like 4-8 m away) it will be ok? bees will not bother me in garden? (i mean by attack)



Most are not aggressive, but sometime you get a "hot" colony. 4-8m should be OK, just dont walk right (1m) in front of the hive.


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, i heard about "Georgian bee" (im from Georgia) breed they say its non-agressive, but isn't there chance that in hive will get another kind of bees? when i usualy walk in garden bees ignoring me but when i stare at them they will look at me and will start oddly fly right and left, what kind of action that can be? thanks.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> when i stare at them they will look at me and will start oddly fly right and left, what kind of action that can be?

Maybe they do not like the way you look! :lookout:

OK, that was a joke. But some beekeepers believe that bees act more aggressively to people or animals that may resemble a bear. Under this theory, dark clothes, dark sunglasses, long dark hair, dark beards, etc, may make bees more aggressive than they would be otherwise. That is why beekeepers clothing is traditionally all white.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Nick1111 said:


> Well, i heard about "Georgian bee" (im from Georgia) breed they say its non-agressive, but isn't there chance that in hive will get another kind of bees? when i usualy walk in garden bees ignoring me but when i stare at them they will look at me and will start oddly fly right and left, what kind of action that can be? thanks.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_honey_bee


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

jdawdy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_honey_bee


em, i don't know if they are same, but i seen that article too . well, probably thats what i call georgian bee.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

They are likely the same, or very closely related.

Also, if you speak Russian, you might want to check out http://www.pchelovod.info for advice from beekeepers in your Region. All beekeeping is local!


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

jdawdy said:


> They are likely the same, or very closely related.
> 
> Also, if you speak Russian, you might want to check out http://www.pchelovod.info for advice from beekeepers in your Region. All beekeeping is local!


thanks i speak russian. but what you mean by local? im not russian.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

All beekeeping is local, means that how you keep your bees depends very much on your local conditions. For example, what works well, or is good advice, in Georgia, might be terrible in Germany. You should rely more on what other beekeepers in the Caucases are doing- the plants the bees forage on, the climate, the type of bees are similar. 

For example, you might have a lot of buckwheat (grechka) available, which makes excellent honey. Here in the USA there is very little buckwheat, and instead alfalfa and clover are the important bee crops. 

So, you really need to connect with local/regional beekeepers. They will tell you what works and what doesn't in your area.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I just started beekeeping in January. I placed a swarm box on a tree in my back yard in the sun. I had no response for two months. Another beek told be to put the trap in the shade. I moved the trap to the shade and caught a swarm the next day. Is it because of the shade or just timming I'm not sure, but the shade worked for me. About a week later I moved the hive into full sun and faced away from the wind, so far they are doing great. And Good Luck!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nathan, when you put the hive in the shade, how high did you put the hive box?
Is it on a tree or on a bee stand?


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said catching a swarm is like fishing. This is true. Once when I went fishing(off a dock) I let the fishing line drag on the bottom of the lake. I caught an eel.
You will increase your odds of getting bees if your hive trap is a few feet up (like 6-10ft). Good luck catching your bees. Also, a little lemongrass oil as a lure is important.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I put it about 6' high when I caught the first swarm, but the branch broke so now I'm trying to catch another swarm with the box sitting on a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you nail and hang your box up there and then strap down the box? I think 5 gallon bucket is too low that the
bees not like that low. The min is 7' I think.


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where i can buy lemongrass? what kind of stores?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In the USA lemongrass oil is often sold in "health food stores". Or you may be able to buy it online. Here is one link:
http://www.100pureessentialoils.com/lemongrass-oil.html
Note that the link above does not ship to your country, but the link is intended to provide you more product information.


----------



## Nick1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well i think i will be unable to find that in my country, whats alternative?


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Old brood comb is attractive to bees seeking a new hive.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nick1111 said:


> Where i can buy lemongrass? what kind of stores?


Chinese/ Japanese/ Thai grocery store


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Chinese/ Japanese/ Thai grocery store


Well, _Nick1111_, who is the one looking for a source for lemongrass oil, is in Georgia.  But, his Georgia is in the Caucasus region of *eastern Europe*! The opportunity to find an Asian grocery store may be somewhat limited there.

:lookout:

Aside from the old brood comb that _ralittlefield _mentioned, old dead queen bees stored in alcohol can be used as a swarm lure also. But dead queens and brood comb are rarely available unless you know a beekeeper.

Try to find a local beekeeper.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Nick,

Look for a large apteka in Tbilisi, especially one that has homeopathy medicines. If they dont have lemonrass oil, you can use a mint oil.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How about Indian stores from India?
You can probably find them there if you do a search. Or ask someone if they know any.
Maybe the store will carry the oil.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Is a ten frame langstroth hive considered a 40 liter trap? Nick 1111, it sounds like you are using your hive as a bait trap. I read the ideal bait trap has a 40 liter capacity and is 10 feet up. The first swarms in the Spring can be pretty big, so I think your idea of using the hive as a bait trap is good.


----------

